# Gearin up for Bull Red season; Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout

Hi folks,

Like every year our summer will fly by, and before we know it the fall will be setting into the Texas Coast. Something very special happens this time of year, as the big bull reds make their way out of the Gulf and through passes leading to the shallow bays and estuaries to spawn. As these pre-historic reds come through the passes, they are feeding and fattening themselves up for the spawn. The fight with one of these fish can only be described by saying, you have to come experience it. To hold a fish like this for a few quick photos before the release is something you have to see for yourself. I believe the tides have a lot to do with our success, so here is a list of days that look good for fishing. For more info contact me or visit the website for more details.

September
21-25th

October
19-24th

November
3-8th
16-23rd


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout

Bull red season is almost here, dates are booking fast, don't hesitate, call now to book a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout




----------

